# Uber policy for credit/debit card non-payment



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Interested in hearing about any experiences from drivers when payment is denied because the credit card is stolen, maxed out , account closed, etc.

It could be a long trip with a promised big tip. The driver has no way of knowing that there will be no payment until after the fact.
I remember a comment on this site by a driver that felt the company had kept his tip. I am not so certain that the charge card was just maxed out.

It is my understanding that in London, the driver does not get paid if the card is bad.
What is the policy in the U.S. ?

How can we protect ourselves? Thoughts ??


----------



## partyvan (Apr 7, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> Interested in hearing about any experiences from drivers when payment is denied because the credit card is stolen, maxed out , account closed, etc.
> 
> It could be a long trip with a promised big tip. The driver has no way of knowing that there will be no payment until after the fact.
> I remember a comment on this site by a driver that felt the company had kept his tip. I am not so certain that the charge card was just maxed out.
> ...


You wont even know it. Uber eats any fraud, charge backs etc. As long as you pick up the right rider and any address changes are entered from their phone you will get paid.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Drivers won't have any experience with this since we have nothing to do with the monetary transaction. It's all on Uber.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> Interested in hearing about any experiences from drivers when payment is denied because the credit card is stolen, maxed out , account closed, etc.
> 
> It could be a long trip with a promised big tip. The driver has no way of knowing that there will be no payment until after the fact.
> I remember a comment on this site by a driver that felt the company had kept his tip. I am not so certain that the charge card was just maxed out.
> ...


???
This will never happen. We dont get paid from pax's credit card. We get paid from Ubers bank account. If pax doesn't pay Uber, that's Uber's problem. We still get paid.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> ???
> This will never happen. We dont get paid from pax's credit card. We get paid from Ubers bank account. If pax doesn't pay Uber, that's Uber's problem. We still get paid.


I hope you are correct. A London driver stated that they are not paid for the trip if the card is stolen.


----------



## Tysmith95 (Jan 30, 2017)

2500 rides and I've never had any issue with a credit card or not getting paid for a ride.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Agreed. Had people tell me they didn't have enuf $$ to pay for ride, that their payment would bounce... not my problem. 
Pushing 7,000 rides and never an issue.


----------



## XNDABOX (Jul 18, 2017)

I've had a card declined on Uber when I went on vacation last year. They act like most businesses and try the charge twice. Then they suspend the account. That being said since the money is going from Pax-Uber then Uber- driver you will always get paid since the payments are not technically connected as far as account transactions are concerned. This is literally the only upside to upfront pricing, pay by milage and so on. We don't have to worry about whether we will get paid or not. Just how much we're getting shafted on that payment


----------



## Lurking (Aug 29, 2017)

The applicable contracts and underlying laws in London and the USA are *very *different. In the USA, drivers sign a contract that guarantees a certain rate of pay regardless of what Uber charges, receives, or not from the passengers. The driver gets full pay even if the passenger account is empty.  Do not know about Tips.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Well there are two separate scams we need to discuss...

If someone uses a stolen/fake card to scam uber... then uber eats the cost.


if the customer scams support into giving them a refund, it get's yanked off you.


I have my guess as to which is more common, and easier to pull off.


----------



## Carbalbm (Jun 6, 2016)

Uber had a promotion of $5 off per ride if you paid with Android Pay. I had Android Pay set up as the main payment type. The card linked to Android Pay was expired.

Each time I took a trip, the payment did not process. The next time I logged in, it would ask to make a payment to square up the account. I would select the other payment type that had a valid card (Android Pay wouldn't accept it). It just keeps your account negative and prevents a new order until you pay up. But drivers never take the hit.


----------



## aspiringnobody (Oct 13, 2016)

Lyft will do a manual review of any long trips and if the card doesn't clear you get shafted. Thus I dont do long lyft rides anymore.

Converted a couple to ubers -- one ping came through to me and the other went to another driver. I let them chill in my car until he showed up because it was super cold that day.


----------

